# Za miesiąc zamontujemy 5 szt. ... górnego do remontu.



## Baltic Sea

Witam dzisiaj sterdecznie!

Czy "Za miesiąc zamontujemy 5 szt. siłowników, *które będą wyremontowane* i zabierzemy kolejne 5 szt. z pokładu górnego do remontu" można przetłumaczyć na "In one month’s time we will mount 5 pcs of the cylinders *which will have undergone repair* and we will take another 5 pcs from the upper deck to be repaired"?

Podkreśliłem zwłaszcza w wersji angielski wybrany fragment, ponieważ zdaje mi się, że ta czynność będzie już traktowana jako przeszłość (the Future Perfect Tense).

Źródło: Prośba kolegi o przetłumaczenie tego zdania na angielski.


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Baltic. You would really need to ask your friend what he meant by 'będą wyremontowane" -- if they will be repaired prior to mounting. I think this would be more logical, but it is not obvious by just looking at the sentence. (the Polish original).


----------



## Baltic Sea

Czy można prosić innych o uwagi?


----------



## Kulm

How about: "which will be repaired" ?
A month from now we will mount 5 pcs of the cylinders which will be repaired....


----------



## LilianaB

Baltic Sea said:


> Czy można prosić innych o uwagi?


 Baltic, what did your friend mean by: które będą wyremontowane -- it can mean a few things. The sentence is not really perfect (the original).  When will they be repaired?This is essential in order to make a decision which tense to use in English.


----------



## Szkot

Przypuszczam, że jeszcze nie wyremontowano siłnowniki, ale po miesącu bedą.   Dlatego forma czasownika 'will have been' jest poprawna.  

(Ale powiedz koledze, że w zdaniu jest bardziej poważny bład .)


----------



## LilianaB

This is the way ships sink.


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> Baltic, what did your friend mean by: które będą wyremontowane -- it can mean a few things. The sentence is not really perfect (the original).  When will they be repaired?This is essential in order to make a decision which tense to use in English.



Wyremontowany to wystarczająco jednoznaczne słowo, i dla mnie jako inżyniera nie ma wątpliwości co ono oznacza.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Czy „wyremontowany” = „repaired”? W moim pojęciu „remont” to dużo więcej niż reperacja, to doprowadzenie urządzenia technicznego do stanu prawie takiego jak nowy.
Powinno się chyba rozważyć alternatywy takie jak „Overhauled”, „renovated”, albo nawet „refurbished”, jeżeli siłowniki zostały ulepszone.


----------



## LilianaB

Will they be repaired before being mounted? I guess so, based on the knowledge of how things are usually done, but it is not clear from the sentence itself. I just says "which will be repaired".


----------



## kknd

Ben Jamin said:


> Czy „wyremontowany” = „repaired”? W moim pojęciu „remont” to dużo więcej niż reperacja, to doprowadzenie urządzenia technicznego do stanu prawie takiego jak nowy.
> Powinno się chyba rozważyć alternatywy takie jak „Overhauled”, „renovated”, albo nawet „refurbished”, jeżeli siłowniki zostały ulepszone.


w związku z powyższym pytanie po drugiej stronie lustra: „wyremontowany” = „odnowiony”? w jednym ze słowników widzę synonimy „odbudowany”, „odrestaurowany”, „zrekonstruowany”, ale dalej również i „wyremontowany”… w innym pojawiają się również „zmodernizowany”, „usprawniony”, „zregenerowany”, „odświeżony”, „resustytowany”, „odtworzony”, „przywrócony”, „po renowacji”… nie wiem, czy temu zagadnieniu nie należy się osobny wątek, mimo iż jest ono mocno związane z postawionym pytaniem.


----------



## Baltic Sea

What I mean is as follows: By the time one month passes, 5 pcs of the cylinders will have undergone repair or By the time they (the cylinders) are mounted, 5 pcs of the cylinders will have undergone repair. That's why I would like to use the Future Perfect Tense.


----------



## LilianaB

It depends what the purpose of this translation is and who the audience is. As a grammatical exercise this will be correct, or perhaps for the British audience. If this is meant as ship repair instructions or repair plan for more international audience, or even mechanics whose native language is English, the language has too be simple, because this is what instructions are like. In this case, I would say:" In a month we will mount five refurbished cylinders, (or five previously repaired cylinders, or five cylinders that have been repaired or refurbished). I would avoid the construction you suggest in any type of instructions, or reports regarding repair.


----------



## Baltic Sea

I am very grateful to all of you for exhaustive and helpful remarks.


----------

